# cucumbers and watermelons !!!



## laguna

here is my new raised bed with my summer cucumbers and watermelons !!!! enjoy


----------



## Tammy

that looks great! healthy plants!


----------



## Shannon

How did your watermelon crop turn out? Watermelon is my favorite thing but I have the hardest time keeping the icky slugs and things from ruining them. A short growing season doesn't help either.


----------



## eeplants

I also love Watermelon, but just like @shannon said they are the crops that are the hardest to be kept off from pests such as slugs.


----------

